# Most aggresive cichlid



## The Predator

well chose and explain why.

For CA: Umbee: 2 foot monster that must be kept solitary (dovii also)
For SA: Festea: very agressive and murdered a red devil of mine
For African: Buttikoferi: based on research

correct my SA cichilds because I didnt know if fetsea is SA or CA.


----------



## mauls

Scott C said:


> well chose and explain why.
> 
> For CA: Umbee: 2 foot monster that must be kept solitary (dovii also)
> For SA: Festea: very agressive and murdered a red devil of mine
> For African: Buttikoferi: based on research
> 
> correct my SA cichilds because I didnt know if fetsea is SA or CA.


well u forgot some important cichlids, but its hard to make a poll about cichlids when tehres over 1000 different kinds.

Also depends on the fish, each fish is different haha. But I would of voted texas for CA, from personal experience, i had a female texas what bred and killed everything in my tank, including the male.

So i'll just vote with what u have up there voted dovi


----------



## lemmywinks

CA: dovii
SA: other (umbee are south american, not central american)
african : other (Boulengerochromis microlepis aka emperor cichlid)


----------



## lewis

CA: devil even though dovi would kill one If the devil grew to 20"+ it would rule.
SA:I voted other just because my festae was killed by con ff the same size and have never kept the others.
African:Tilapia buttikoferi it can only live with fish twice the size as it self. my opinion.


----------



## Puff

lemmywinks said:


> CA: dovii
> SA: other (umbee are south american, not central american)
> african : other (*Boulengerochromis microlepis* aka emperor cichlid)


holy crap...those things look f*cking crazy!!!










it says when young they hunt in shoals of up to 500...and they are the world's biggest cichlid...reaching up to 36+ inches...wow...

thats a fish i had never heard about..

thanks for letting us know about that one lemmy


----------



## mylesc99

That's a cool looking fish!!!


----------



## lemmywinks

I remember seeing a thing on the discovery channel where a large pair of them took on a huge aquatic turtle while guarding thier nest. I'd love to get a few of these guys if I ever get a pond up and running, but until then, I'll have to keep on dreaming









sorry for the small pic, it's the only one I could find of it.


----------



## The Predator

my bad. I didnt know about umbees. what part of SA do they come from?


----------



## benJii

Puff said:


> it says when young they hunt in shoals of up to 500...and they are the world's biggest cichlid...reaching up to 36+ inches...wow...


thats a debate there, peacock bass have been caught at 48", and emperor cichlids at like 40"

umbii are south american, coming from the amazon river in some who-ever-the-hell-knows tributary

and earth eaters would be not really aggressive at all

festae are SA

myn would be managuese,festae, and butti, only because those are the 3 most aggressive cichlids ive seen in person


----------



## lemmywinks

Show me some proof that someone has caught a 48" peacock bass and I will beleive you....

Up to record, Boulengerochromis microlepis *is* the largest caught and recorded cichlid.


----------



## rbp 4 135

4 foot long peacock









show me a pic.


----------



## The Predator

what?


----------



## mauls

Thats gotta be pretty close to 4ft


----------



## oojit

mauls said:


> Thats gotta be pretty close to 4ft


Ooo Damn


----------



## scent troll

yay another most aggresive topic...


----------



## benJii

lemmywinks said:


> Show me some proof that someone has caught a 48" peacock bass and I will beleive you....
> 
> Up to record, Boulengerochromis microlepis *is* the largest caught and recorded cichlid.


did i say that it was the largest "recorded"

no

many natives and fishermen, though, claim they get peacocks up to 48", and ive seen many pics of em (temensis, usually) that look to be 4ft


----------



## The Predator

maybe with photo shop you can!


----------



## lemmywinks

Tibs said:


> Show me some proof that someone has caught a 48" peacock bass and I will beleive you....
> 
> Up to record, Boulengerochromis microlepis *is* the largest caught and recorded cichlid.


did i say that it was the largest "recorded"

no

many natives and fishermen, though, claim they get peacocks up to 48", and ive seen many pics of em (temensis, usually) that look to be 4ft
[/quote]
Alot of people say the loch ness monster exists as well. Do you beleive them just on their word?









Myths arent sh*t. What is recorded is what matters


----------



## The Predator

I hear a lot about things I cant believe.

off topic: how big to pacus really get? Petsmart lables say 22'', petco says 1', and walmart says 10''. My LFS has a nearly 3ft one (problably 2.5 ft) in a koi pond.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Scott C said:


> I hear a lot about things I cant believe.
> 
> off topic: how big to pacus really get? Petsmart lables say 22'', petco says 1', and walmart says 10''. My LFS has a nearly 3ft one (problably 2.5 ft) in a koi pond.


WalMart, Petco, Petsmart...







None of them could find their buttholes with a funnel. Walmart shouldn't even be allowed to carry livestock. I've seen bettas sit on their shelves for months, ignored, unfed, and in putrid water. All their tanks are run on a single system so, if one fish contracts a disease...they all get it.







Sorry for the rant! 
Pacus can easily push 48". My local zoo has them much bigger than that even. A placard on the wall their claims 5ft in the wild. I can't even imagine how hard one that size would fight on hook and line.


----------



## rbp 4 135

i know what you mean about the betas, i feed and change their water almost every time i go in to walmart


----------



## The Predator

Serrapygo said:


> I hear a lot about things I cant believe.
> 
> off topic: how big to pacus really get? Petsmart lables say 22'', petco says 1', and walmart says 10''. My LFS has a nearly 3ft one (problably 2.5 ft) in a koi pond.


WalMart, Petco, Petsmart...







None of them could find their buttholes with a funnel. Walmart shouldn't even be allowed to carry livestock. I've seen bettas sit on their shelves for months, ignored, unfed, and in putrid water. All their tanks are run on a single system so, if one fish contracts a disease...they all get it.







Sorry for the rant! 
Pacus can easily push 48". My local zoo has them much bigger than that even. A placard on the wall their claims 5ft in the wild. I can't even imagine how hard one that size would fight on hook and line.








[/quote]

yeah the DC zoo has em. They actually breed and have a pacu fry tank....
Walmart has the suckiest oscars ever, the worst feeders ever, and only ignorant kids buy things from there.







all you walmart buyers but I have something against walmart.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

UMBIES ARE CRAZY!!!!!









waterwolves.com

wow


----------



## The Predator

Feeder_Phish said:


> UMBIES ARE CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterwolves.com
> 
> wow


damn that umbee is so pretty. I hear they are agressive as hell! I have a feeling they are stronger than a dovii.

which grows bigger, umbee or dovii?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> UMBIES ARE CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterwolves.com
> 
> wow


damn that umbee is so pretty. I hear they are agressive as hell! I have a feeling they are stronger than a dovii.

which grows bigger, umbee or dovii?
[/quote]

dovii is bigger 30 inches umbee 24 inches

"the Dovi being big and strong it has no chance with an Umbee. The Umbee is the 2nd strongest cichlid on the planet despite being only up to 20+ inches, I had Male Umbees kill Male Dovis that were larger over the years several time.. The Managuense Jaguar is tough so is the red festae terror.. But the Umbriferum is the top Cichlid in the Americas and none is more spectacular a showpiece it will annhilate all in a large tank including Dovis and Snakeheads.,. I can vouch for this having had all of them mixed with Umbees over the years.."

http://www.cichlids.com/wiki/index.php/Cichlasoma_umbriferum

i guess whats he saying is dovii might be stronger however it lacks the aggressiveness that umbees have


----------



## deezdrama

thats a big MF!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> i guess whats he saying is dovii might be stronger however it lacks the aggressiveness that umbees have


I can't even imagine how it could be determined wich fish is more powerful, short of them bench pressing some kind of fishy weights!
I've never owned an umbee (but I would sure like to) but I can't imagine them being any more nutty than a dovii. If that's the case their aggression must be off the charts! My dovii is so nuckin' futty, he slams the glass tops every 5 minutes like clockwork (gets annoying), flares his gills when I get near, bites the algae scraper and flips me off!







I'm still waiting for him to bust the heater...he's been working on it.


----------



## deezdrama

Serrapygo said:


> i guess whats he saying is dovii might be stronger however it lacks the aggressiveness that umbees have
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine how it could be determined wich fish is more powerful, short of them bench pressing some kind of fishy weights!
> I've never owned an umbee (but I would sure like to) but I can't imagine them being any more nutty than a dovii. If that's the case their aggression must be off the charts! My dovii is so nuckin' futty, he slams the glass tops every 5 minutes like clockwork (gets annoying), flares his gills when I get near, bites the algae scraper and flips me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for him to bust the heater...he's been working on it.
Click to expand...

Damn- do you have a mating pair??? I couldnt find any Dovii- I bought 2 baby Jags(Managuense)- hows there agression/personality compared to dovii?


----------



## The Predator

remember, this is OPINION! Why are wild fish more aggressive?


----------



## dc2rtek

I heard red devils can kill dovii fish.


----------



## The Predator

dc2rtek said:


> I heard red devils can kill dovii fish.


what? I never knew that.


----------



## spec-v

Scott C said:


> I heard red devils can kill dovii fish.


what? I never knew that.
[/quote]
must be a small dovii


----------



## The Predator

spec-v said:


> I heard red devils can kill dovii fish.


what? I never knew that.
[/quote]
must be a small dovii








[/quote]

yup, I get where that is comming from


----------



## The Predator

sorry to double post but lookey HERE!

Proof the umbee has most agressive fish potential along with the 11 runner ups!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Scott C said:


> sorry to double post but lookey HERE!
> 
> Proof the umbee has most agressive fish potential along with the 11 runner ups!


 see i was right hahaahahahah

UMBEE #1


----------



## lemmywinks

Feeder_Phish said:


> sorry to double post but lookey HERE!
> 
> Proof the umbee has most agressive fish potential along with the 11 runner ups!


 see i was right hahaahahahah

UMBEE #1
[/quote]
I dont think that is a list of the most agressive central american cichlids... and umbees are mostly found in south america, so i dont see why they are #1 on a central american list...

and how are carpintis listed right below beanis? I have never heard of anyone sucessfuly keeping anything in with a full grown beani. Ive heard of tons of people who have kept things in with red devils and the like in tanks as small as 75g..... ya, that's really realistic.


----------



## benJii

yeah like lemmy and others have said 100's of times, theres no list. ive ackually personally seen a large male umbie (yes, umbie, not umbii, or not umbee) at a public aquarium, and it wasnt too spectactular, hell the GT pair in the same tank were slapping him around


----------



## boxhitter

my red devil killed one


----------



## The Predator

lemmywinks said:


> sorry to double post but lookey HERE!
> 
> Proof the umbee has most agressive fish potential along with the 11 runner ups!


 see i was right hahaahahahah

UMBEE #1
[/quote]
I dont think that is a list of the most agressive central american cichlids... and umbees are mostly found in south america, so i dont see why they are #1 on a central american list...

and how are carpintis listed right below beanis? I have never heard of anyone sucessfuly keeping anything in with a full grown beani. Ive heard of tons of people who have kept things in with red devils and the like in tanks as small as 75g..... ya, that's really realistic.
[/quote]

I think the thing is missleading. Ive seen dempseys a bit stronger than neets but slightly under cons. You are right, there is no list.


----------



## dutchman

my butti is a BEAST!! it already killed my convict by ripping it's fins off when i was out and is now working on my rd, but i got a divider so no need 2 send me threatening emails


----------



## The Predator

dutchman said:


> my butti is a BEAST!! it already killed my convict by ripping it's fins off when i was out and is now working on my rd, but i got a divider so no need 2 send me threatening emails


figures.........

buttis are agressive.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455

So far I would have to say RD and Jag just because thats all I seen with the naked eye, but the female dovii I got over the weekend is a warrior at 6" and fighting out of the challengers corner might get my red devil in a few months. But its gonna be hard as my RD really thinks he could even whoop my a$$.


----------



## primetime3wise

don't forget convicts, generally AC's are more aggressive and territorial, there are few CA/SA ones you could keep with africans. convicts, red devils...though rd's get big. jewels are only aggrssive at breeding and can't last in a african cichlid tank.


----------



## jason k

mine will follow you and jump out of the tank to bite you

old pics he is in a bigger tank now


----------



## The Predator

damn thats a real fish!

READ THIS: MIDAS COUNTS AS RED DEVIL IN THE POLL SINCE THEY LOOK ALIKE!


----------



## Puff

*im not saying this trying to be anal like some ppl might be*

but how big was that midas man? and how big was the tank?

that thing is a monster!! but i cant tell if he looks way bigger because of the tank size, or if he's really godzilla's half-cousin!lol

how long and tall and wide is he? looks huge!


----------



## sicklid-holic

Puff said:


> *im not saying this trying to be anal like some ppl might be*
> 
> but how big was that midas man? and how big was the tank?
> 
> that thing is a monster!! but i cant tell if he looks way bigger because of the tank size, or if he's really godzilla's half-cousin!lol
> 
> how long and tall and wide is he? looks huge!


If I am not mistaken his tank is ultra short, maybe 15" total height, thats why he is getting a bigger/taller tank for his devil. I think he had posted before on the tank size/height but I forgot the exact dimentions. It is still an impressice fish non the less.


----------



## mauls

looks like a 40 gallon but im not sure


----------



## Jack Herer

lol umbies taking down snakeheads....thats sound kinda weird...considering snakeheads get too 3 feet in lenght 40 pounds and can swallow something 1/3 of their size hole...dont think anything in home aquariums can take down a full grow snakehead...specialy not a cichlid that finds himself in his territory.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Miro said:


> lol umbies taking down snakeheads....thats sound kinda weird...considering snakeheads get too 3 feet in lenght 40 pounds and can swallow something 1/3 of their size hole...dont think anything in home aquariums can take down a full grow snakehead...specialy not a cichlid that finds himself in his territory.


i know when i read the original text i was like WTF???? then i thought must be dwarf snakeheads then


----------



## Dasmopar

Ok you are all wrong! Convict pound for pound ownes all! And a snakehead is the meanest fish i have ever seen or owned. I had one that was 18" long and tried eating my cat all the time. He was all buissnes I tell you.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455

I 2 am very curious as to how big that red devil is and tank size. Please respond.


----------



## The Predator

hmm, convicts.


----------



## Guest

ok, I'm just wondering about the african question....you have a category of Malawi cichlids, riftlake cichlids, and then you have Peacocks.....Peacocks are riftlake cichlids, and lake Malawi is one of the riftlakes..... this question could be more simply put as Mbuna, Utaka, or Peacocks....or others. In which case my vote would be for Utaka.


----------



## acestro

Still posts about most aggressive cichlid.... guess I haven't missed much :laugh: Peacock bass get big, but in that pic the angler is using the classic trick of holding the fish towards the camera. Really makes it look bigger (and tires out the shoulders too! ).


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

My oscar is a freak of nature in terms of agression,he's part oscar,part pig and part f-16. he's beaten down managuense,rd,fh,breeding pair of cons, and a gt. The only fish that's ever been able to fight him and win was a vieja maculicauda i had before,which was pretty much the most insane cichlid i've ever seen/owned. Why has no one mentioned Vieja Maculicauda yet?!


----------



## skool-of-death

How is it humanly possible that the green terror could recieve more votes or even half as many votes as the festae red terror? This is inconcievable, ridiculous, proposterous, and last but not least just flat out retarded. Anyone with a true festae will tell you this.


----------



## Devon Amazon

CA..Neetroplus nematopus, pound for pound that is, nasty little freaks.
SA..festae.
African..dont care :laugh:


----------



## mauls

my uro is meaner than all hell, its the meanest fish in my 180 gal, if i could catch it i'd throw it in my 125 but its so hard to catch


----------



## Puff

i have to add a couple of things.

i have this baby convict male that i bred myself...and he is the rowdiest fish i have. he obviously doesnt pack the same punch as my FH. but if he was the same size, i think he would own my FH on a daily basis.

this little guy flares at me, the catfish, and anything that moves by, and he gets right in your face. he's awesome.

also i got a new type of Tanganyikan cichlid. they're called Neolamprologus Cylindricus. they're like 3 inches long right now. and i have 2 of them. they are freakin insane!!! they're shaped like long, thin torpedoes, and they basically own the tank, which has a bunch of frontosa, protomelas, shell dwellers, and yellow labs. these two cylindricus have everyone stuck on one side of the tank, while they patrol around their shells.

i stuck my hand in to move something, and the male bit me!! then he bit me again, and again, and again. usually a cichlid (like my FH for instance) will bite somebody...then they rip off...they usually dont do it repeatedley...but these little africans are different. they're freakin possessed!!!!

this is what they look like









so i have to agree with Dasmopar that convicts CAN be the most aggressive CA cichlid pound for pound..but not overall.

i also have to say that some of those little africans are more agro than big mean cichlids. its pretty amusing to see this little fish terrorizing everything...even humans! lmao


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Puff said:


> i have to add a couple of things.
> 
> i have this baby convict male that i bred myself...and he is the rowdiest fish i have. he obviously doesnt pack the same punch as my FH. but if he was the same size, i think he would own my FH on a daily basis.
> 
> this little guy flares at me, the catfish, and anything that moves by, and he gets right in your face. he's awesome.
> 
> also i got a new type of Tanganyikan cichlid. they're called Neolamprologus Cylindricus. they're like 3 inches long right now. and i have 2 of them. they are freakin insane!!! they're shaped like long, thin torpedoes, and they basically own the tank, which has a bunch of frontosa, protomelas, shell dwellers, and yellow labs. these two cylindricus have everyone stuck on one side of the tank, while they patrol around their shells.
> 
> i stuck my hand in to move something, and the male bit me!! then he bit me again, and again, and again. usually a cichlid (like my FH for instance) will bite somebody...then they rip off...they usually dont do it repeatedley...but these little africans are different. they're freakin possessed!!!!
> 
> this is what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i have to agree with Dasmopar that convicts CAN be the most aggressive CA cichlid pound for pound..but not overall.
> 
> i also have to say that some of those little africans are more agro than big mean cichlids. its pretty amusing to see this little fish terrorizing everything...even humans! lmao


I agree,cons can pack a pretty punch. I have a breeding pair in my 90 with my oscar and when they defend their nest they fire at him like bullets and take little bites. They're freakin vicious when they're mating. In my own experience of every fish i've ever seen with my own eyes in my life...hehe..I would have to say pound for pound the Vieja Maculicauda is the nastiest fish. Here's a crazy photo,and then the one I owned.

View attachment 85319


View attachment 85320


----------



## lemmywinks

Yours looks more like a hybrid of 2 vieja species other than one pure specie. And blackbelts can be very agressive, and get huge too. My lfs had a 15"+ male that ruled a 400g+ tank


----------



## The Predator

Where are chocolate cichlids from?


----------



## acestro

Scott C said:


> Where are chocolate cichlids from?


South America


----------



## The Predator

thanks


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

can anyone ID this fish? bout it as a midas but not to sure?maybe R3D D3VIL?


----------



## Guest

Are Africans really that aggro?

I loved my old Jewel Cichlids because they were little terrors, but people say they get torn apart in an african tank...Maybe my next tank should be African...


----------



## CichlidAddict

DannyBoy17 said:


> Are Africans really that aggro?
> 
> I loved my old Jewel Cichlids because they were little terrors, but people say they get torn apart in an african tank...Maybe my next tank should be African...


Yeah, mbuna can be little bastards. When I had my first african tank a couple of years ago, i made the mistake of mixing jewels and mbuna. It didn't end well for the jewels.


----------



## The Predator

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> can anyone ID this fish? bout it as a midas but not to sure?maybe R3D D3VIL?


looks really pink


----------



## Guest

I might be goin african with my next tank, I suggest you check them out. They look very awesome.


----------



## The Predator

My new trimac is really agressive for his size


----------



## oscar119

There's an umbee for sale on aquabid(3.5"), I was going to pick it up but not sure I want another cichlid tank(larger ones are dirty fish)...


----------



## smb

skool-of-death said:


> How is it humanly possible that the green terror could recieve more votes or even half as many votes as the festae red terror? This is inconcievable, ridiculous, proposterous, and last but not least just flat out retarded. Anyone with a true festae will tell you this.


LOL. That's what popped out at me also looking at the results.


----------



## The Predator

dang i spelled festae wrong. O well same deal

a red terror can kill a green terror any day but its based on opinion


----------



## Fargo

Scott C said:


> dang i spelled festae wrong. O well same deal
> 
> a red terror can kill a green terror any day but its based on opinion


There's no opinion on the subject once the Festae matures. An authentic Red Terror will kill a Green Terror or anything else that does not belong to the ultra-aggressive class of cichlids. It's kind of interesting that even in a very large tank, where a Red Devil will calm down, the bastard Festae will still kill the other fish.


----------



## The Predator

yeah ive never had one but ive seen them. is 4.99 a good price for a 4in festae?


----------



## Fargo

Scott C said:


> yeah ive never had one but ive seen them. is 4.99 a good price for a 4in festae?


If it's a real Festae, yes. But Stores lie all the time and list URO's as Festae. Uro's are great fish, but in a different way.


----------



## toerag2

lewis said:


> CA: devil even though dovi would kill one If the devil grew to 20"+ it would rule.
> SA:I voted other just because my festae was killed by con ff the same size and have never kept the others.
> African:Tilapia buttikoferi it can only live with fish twice the size as it self. my opinion.


I have a 15 inch quad colored red morph that runs my big butter and Dovii all over...(well, did until I moved the red devil and the butter)...but that's not the norm...(neither his size or his aggressiveness)...he's always been beserck.....


----------



## The Predator

wow 15in thats huge!

is a RD or midas more agressive?


----------



## toerag2

Scott C said:


> wow 15in thats huge!
> 
> is a RD or midas more agressive?


Well...I'm an old man...been raising these sweeties for about 35 years...and we call them all Red Devils...but if you're referring to a Labiatum or a Centrinellum....it's usually the Lab that is more aggressive but all have different personalities....the Zaliosum...also considered a member of the REd Devil complex is by far the most aggressive....ACTUALLY...ounce for ounce, inch for inch...the Zaliosum is probably the most aggressive cichlid there is......I have a six inch Zaliosum that will kill a same size Dovii or flowerhorn....but...they usually only max out at about 8 to 10 inches.....they get outgrown by the others.....this is a small zaliosum....not showing his color during this pic...but is now almost pitch black....


----------



## The Predator

is there a common name for zaliosum


----------



## toerag2

Back in 1976 or so we used to call them black Labs.....then we used to call them black arrows....and, this may have just been a "local" slang amongst the cichlid keepers in my area, I couldn't say....Now they do call them Arrow Cichlids.......


----------



## The Predator

i did a google search and the common name is the arrow cichlid


----------



## deezdrama

Wow- this thread keeps going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going going and going


----------



## The Predator

yeah its like over 3 months old


----------



## Powder

yeah


----------



## oscared15

well I've been doing some reaserch, and i found that the male umbee would probably be the king of the cichlids, i have read that A man had a umbee that beat up a dovii, plus with a size of 24 inches on adult males, this fish could easily kill a red devil :nod:


----------



## The Predator

i sould have added frontosa i saw a really argessive one the other day


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

*I AM THE MOST AGGRESIVE CICHLID. THE END.*


----------



## The Predator

??? what


----------



## oscared15

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> *I AM THE MOST AGGRESIVE CICHLID. THE END.*


um.......................

okay?


----------



## ChilDawg

By Rift Lake Cichlids, do you mean Tanganyikans? Because Malawis could fall into that category as well (but Vics couldn't).

Also, where's the option for Bolivian Ram? Those things are badass! (Not really...)


----------



## Devon Amazon

View attachment 109580
These are definatly the meanest of all the cichlids.....Lake tefe green discus!!!
Anyone keeping these bad boys would automaticly become the toughest kid in high school!!!!

Guys seriously...who gives a f*ck!!!
Cichlids all have individual tempraments, there is no way of saying my dovii could beat up your trimac, or your festae could hammer my jag!!

These "toughest fish" threads get old fast!


----------



## oscared15

Devon Amazon said:


> View attachment 109580
> These are definatly the meanest of all the cichlids.....Lake tefe green discus!!!
> Anyone keeping these bad boys would automaticly become the toughest kid in high school!!!!
> 
> Guys seriously...who gives a f*ck!!!
> *Cichlids all have individual tempraments, there is no way of saying my dovii could beat up your trimac, or your festae could hammer my jag!!*
> These "toughest fish" threads get old fast!


well said :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper

:nod:

Ck


----------



## face2006

I would say for me or the baddest fish i ever had is a Red Devil I had a 4inch with a 6 inch Tilapia buttikoferi and it ruled the tank it pushed that Tilapia round like nothin..of course they r not 2gether no more but if a Red got 20 inches...wow..but my managuense are bad ass right now at a inch they took out a Texas twice its size..to tell u the truth ..it sounds stupid but some fish have different personalitys cause i had a 6 inch midas that was a little bitch...i gotta pleco that chases my 6 inch jack around...i don't know...







This is a long ass thread...all Cichlids r bad ass execpt for parrot hybrid , the gold fish of cichlids.. sh*t i would rather own a goldfish..just my opinion


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper

ive seen a 3'' Red Devil beat up and tear up a 5'' Male Flowerhorn at my LFS.

it just made me relise how powerful they are, but it depends on the indivigual fish.

CK


----------



## acestro

Oh for CRYING OUT LOUD!!!

Go here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009

Geez....


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> Oh for CRYING OUT LOUD!!!
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009
> 
> Geez....


ALl right, my question is, does any fish have the capability of neutralizing the Candiru before it enters the gills. Does any fish hunt and kill these little fuckers, cuz if not, they are the baddest and most evil fish.


----------



## cichlidkiller

right!!!! at the end of the day my black monster rhom would wipe the floor wit all your fish put together losers!







i wud put any fish in with this killer an id gurantee it wouldnt be there the next mornin!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Nice first post...and I don't see that happening. There are some fishes on this site that would probably beat up on a Rhom.


----------



## Devon Amazon

cichlidkiller said:


> right!!!! at the end of the day my black monster rhom would wipe the floor wit all your fish put together losers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wud put any fish in with this killer an id gurantee it wouldnt be there the next mornin!!!!


welcome

I think your going to turn out to be a great member here


----------



## cichlidkiller

ChilDawg said:


> Nice first post...and I don't see that happening. There are some fishes on this site that would probably beat up on a Rhom.


not this 1 mate,av tried it wiv alot ov fish including a wolf fish an it still come out on top!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Fair enough...I still believe in the killing power of a large Dovii, so we'll have to disagree, won't we?

So what else do you keep besides the Rhom?


----------



## cichlidkiller

ChilDawg said:


> Fair enough...I still believe in the killing power of a large Dovii, so we'll have to disagree, won't we?
> 
> So what else do you keep besides the Rhom?


well i jus av da rhom now cos tried a red devil 2days ago cos wanted a tank mate with it but the rhom has killed it now! my bro has got a 7ft tank wit loadsa 3-4inch cichlids like festae, dovii, red devil, green terror n jags


----------



## jan

cichlidkiller said:


> Fair enough...I still believe in the killing power of a large Dovii, so we'll have to disagree, won't we?
> 
> So what else do you keep besides the Rhom?


well i jus av da rhom now cos tried a red devil 2days ago cos wanted a tank mate with it but the rhom has killed it now! my bro has got a 7ft tank wit loadsa 3-4inch cichlids like festae, dovii, red devil, green terror n jags
[/quote]

Definately three very wise first posts, so you can make sure that you make a good impression with the other members









Personally I think these topics don't have much value. But to come to a 'conclusion' it would be helpfull if we define what we mean with agressive. Do we mean fish that establish and defend a territory, fish that can't be kept together with other fish, the way they attack their food/prey etc.......


----------



## cichlidkiller

Definately three very wise first posts, so you can make sure that you make a good impression with the other members









Personally I think these topics don't have much value. But to come to a 'conclusion' it would be helpfull if we define what we mean with agressive. Do we mean fish that establish and defend a territory, fish that can't be kept together with other fish, the way they attack their food/prey etc.......
[/quote]

a no a seemed cocky but jus wanted t get peoples attention an it worked. nut still stand by wot i said, the rhombus is by far the most aggressive fish out there! but back t cichlids, in my experience id av to say a red devil cos they jus attack anythink thats in with it


----------



## Fargo

For threads with little vaue, they sure draw a lot of posts. But anyway, can someone answer my question. If you put the Candiru in with either the the Rhom or a Dovi, 7ft tank at least, would the little f*cker get in the gills and eat away before he was swallowed?


----------



## cichlidkiller

Fargo said:


> For threads with little vaue, they sure draw a lot of posts. But anyway, can someone answer my question. If you put the Candiru in with either the the Rhom or a Dovi, 7ft tank at least, would the little f*cker get in the gills and eat away before he was swallowed?


jus read up on it then, ya cant realy class that as a fish can ya tho


----------



## ChilDawg

Since they are catfishes, I'd have to classify them as fishes, but I kinda see where you're going with this...


----------



## acestro

cichlidkiller said:


> Fair enough...I still believe in the killing power of a large Dovii, so we'll have to disagree, won't we?
> 
> So what else do you keep besides the Rhom?


well i jus av da rhom now cos tried a red devil 2days ago cos wanted a tank mate with it but the rhom has killed it now! my bro has got a 7ft tank wit loadsa 3-4inch cichlids like festae, dovii, red devil, green terror n jags
[/quote]

Actually, put the rhom in your brother's tank. This would truly test your hypothesis that the rhom would wipe out 'all' of the fish discussed here put together. I dare you to prove it :rasp:

(if the rhom's the same size, that is...:laugh: )


----------



## smallmouth

Trimac should be on that list!!!

My old monster he had to be separated and moved about 4 times.


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> I cant believe I'm participating in this..... but....


Dude, accept the fact that for as long as their are fish forums there will be "most aggressive cichlid threads." Make your peace with it.


----------



## cichlidkiller

hey my rhom is bout 9inches and would eat every single fish in my bros tank as they r only 3-4inches as i stated!! ya pleb


----------



## acestro

cichlidkiller said:


> I cant believe I'm participating in this..... but....


Dude, accept the fact that for as long as their are fish forums there will be "most aggressive cichlid threads." Make your peace with it.
[/quote]

NEVAR!!!! It's best to use such opportunities to help people realize there's more to piranhas than them killing stuff, and more to cichlids than them beating up stuff. It probably wont work on this individual but that doesn't keep me from trying :laugh:

Speaking of aggressive cichlids, I was lucky enough to be in my LFS 20 minutes after they got 10" Dovii in from Rapps. These were wild males and hoooooooly crap were they aggressive, biting everything. One tried to bite another and pulverized the side of some lava rock! The lfs owner and I looked at each other in awe. We probably had a combined 50-60 years in the hobby and we had never seen such a thing!


----------



## cichlidkiller

who in their right mind is gonna let me put my rhom into their tank to fight (kill) their well looked after large cichlid? unless ur offerin


----------



## The Mean Machine

My Dovii Would Eat YOU and Your Rhom


----------



## ChilDawg

IBTL?


----------



## The Mean Machine

IBTL?? Wots that meant to mean


----------



## ChilDawg

It's supposed to mean "In Before the Lock", i.e., this thread could be locked soon.


----------



## The Mean Machine

Y??


----------



## ChilDawg

The arguments over Rhom vs. Dovii...I just see it being locked soon, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Mean Machine

There is no arguments its just peoples veiws on the matter? i'v always had cichlids and in my experience the dovii is the most aggressive fish in the Tropical fish Hobby and the Cichlidkiller Beleives the Rhom is the Most Aggressive, thats not an argument its just his and my views??


----------



## cichlidkiller

Mean Machine said:


> There is no arguments its just peoples veiws on the matter? i'v always had cichlids and in my experience the dovii is the most aggressive fish in the Tropical fish Hobby and the Cichlidkiller Beleives the Rhom is the Most Aggressive, thats not an argument its just his and my views??


well said! but ya do no that am right, my rhom would eat the tail off ya dovii den keep eatin it till it jus had its head left haha


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> I cant believe I'm participating in this..... but....


Dude, accept the fact that for as long as their are fish forums there will be "most aggressive cichlid threads." Make your peace with it.
[/quote]

NEVAR!!!! It's best to use such opportunities to help people realize there's more to piranhas than them killing stuff, and more to cichlids than them beating up stuff. It probably wont work on this individual but that doesn't keep me from trying :laugh:

Speaking of aggressive cichlids, I was lucky enough to be in my LFS 20 minutes after they got 10" Dovii in from Rapps. These were wild males and hoooooooly crap were they aggressive, biting everything. One tried to bite another and pulverized the side of some lava rock! The lfs owner and I looked at each other in awe. We probably had a combined 50-60 years in the hobby and we had never seen such a thing!
[/quote]

As with all things, devoted hobbyists will use the discussion to discuss territoriality, breeding behavir, maturity, tank size, individual fish, etc., and the morons will get in a penis size battle.
SPeaking of Rapps, his stock list is slammin' right now.


----------



## acestro

This thread is so awesome.

I think I lost a few brain cells just reading it.











Fargo said:


> My Dovii Would Eat YOU and Your Rhom


Is your avatar a pic of your dovii? It looks incredible!


----------



## cichlidkiller

:rasp: touched a nerve have i? kid? been in da cichlid game for 10yrs muppet!! am jus statin facts, ive had nearly every cichlid, plus piranhas and snakehead! and the most aggressive is my rhom or my snakehead i used to own! there natural born killers, so jus turn round out of this post and look into ya tank wit ya cute lil faggott fish!!!!


----------



## acestro

...


----------



## The Mean Machine

A Mate stop f*cking moaning, this is a SITE were there is AGGRESSIVE FISH getting mentioned so if ya not intrested in aggressive fish or fish having fights got and read a book


----------



## acestro

Mean Machine said:


> A Mate stop f*cking moaning, this is a SITE were there is AGGRESSIVE FISH getting mentioned so if ya not intrested in aggressive fish or fish having fights got and read a book


what?


----------



## The Mean Machine

everybody is moaning over what fish is the most aggressive, then you've got people moaning about peoples suggestions(Comments) who cares at the end of the day everybody has got there opinion about what there most aggressive fish is and thats IT!!!

And by the way yes this is my 18" Monster of a Dovii??


----------



## acestro

As Ron Burgundy said when he jumped in the bear pit....

I instantly regret this decision (participating in a 'fish fight' discussion)


----------



## mashunter18

No more personal blasts in this thread, I would consider everyone warned.....

If it happens again, we will lock it, or a non piranha team mod will.

Lets try and keep it cival, IMO foul language and blasting other species of fish that others own doesnt keep a discussion very cival.

You will never change some folks opionions and everyone will have different ones, especially on a topic like this..


----------



## smallmouth

Thats all that goes on anymore on this forum.


----------



## kevinm

how about the jack dempsey?


----------



## rayman

i have seen jack dempseys live with gold fish :rasp:


----------



## ChilDawg

So have I. JDs can be very disappointing to those who want aggressive fishes.


----------



## rayman

ChilDawg said:


> So have I. JDs can be very disappointing to those who want aggressive fishes.


----------



## colt

CA- I'd say Dovii for sure

SA- Umbee no doubt about it, Festae would be second.

African- The emperor cichlid is pretty aggressive but the butti is a pretty nasty fish that would prolly give the emperor plenty of problems. A tank I look after at Nature Pet Centre in Lasalle had emperors, they had Frontosas as tankmates and there were no real problems...I would risk putting a small Butti with a Frontosa lol


----------



## Malok

just cause they are big doesnt mean they are the most agressive either look at a male betta


----------



## Fargo

colt said:


> *African-* The emperor cichlid is pretty aggressive but the butti is a pretty nasty fish that would prolly give the emperor plenty of problems. A tank I look after at Nature Pet Centre in Lasalle had emperors, they had Frontosas as tankmates and there were no real problems...I would risk putting a small Butti with a Frontosa lol


I've been told that the giant White Pike Auratus puts all Africans to shame -although I don't know how it would match up with a mature Butti - but I've never seen one, nor known anyone who's had one, and cannot find a pic of one. Do they go by another name?


----------



## lastgreengarden

Mean Machine said:


> everybody is moaning over what fish is the most aggressive, then you've got people moaning about peoples suggestions(Comments) who cares at the end of the day everybody has got there opinion about what there most aggressive fish is and thats IT!!!
> 
> And by the way yes this is my 18" Monster of a Dovii??


i would really like to see some bigger pics of your Dovii, sounds awesome!


----------



## ChilDawg

Fargo said:


> *African-* The emperor cichlid is pretty aggressive but the butti is a pretty nasty fish that would prolly give the emperor plenty of problems. A tank I look after at Nature Pet Centre in Lasalle had emperors, they had Frontosas as tankmates and there were no real problems...I would risk putting a small Butti with a Frontosa lol


I've been told that the giant White Pike Auratus puts all Africans to shame -although I don't know how it would match up with a mature Butti - but I've never seen one, nor known anyone who's had one, and cannot find a pic of one. Do they go by another name?
[/quote]

Fargo, I think you might be talking about _Melanochromis_ sp. "2" (a.k.a. The Giant Black and White Auratus). I know very little about that species, but there is a little bit of info on the Melanochromines in this article.


----------



## john2798

The meanest african is the M. Chipokae. As for SA and CA, I will throw in my wild male A.Sagitae. He is far the meanest cichlid I have ever owned, and I have owned all the bad asses.


----------



## ChilDawg

Not familiar with _A. sagitae_...what genus does the "A" represent?


----------



## john2798

ChilDawg said:


> Not familiar with _A. sagitae_...what genus does the "A" represent?


Its part of the Amphilophus complex. Its the meanest of the batch ( Midas, Labiatus, Zolousis, Chancho). Jeff Rapps has them wild.


----------



## ChilDawg

Gotcha. I figured it for an _Amphilophus_ based on your saying it was that mean, but I could've also seen it in _Archocentrus_, so I was wondering...thank you for letting me know so quickly!









As for the Chipokae, I believe you're right...I've seen some really nasty _Melanochromis_es in LFSes throughout, but never any as mean as _M. chipokae_--even the ones with that relaxing stuff in the water just off the plane haven't looked too happy to see each other! Can you imagine a 14-20 inch _Melanochromis_? I shudder to think about the damage it could (would!) do to a tank that reflected its image!


----------



## john2798

ChilDawg said:


> Gotcha. I figured it for an _Amphilophus_ based on your saying it was that mean, but I could've also seen it in _Archocentrus_, so I was wondering...thank you for letting me know so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Chipokae, I believe you're right...I've seen some really nasty _Melanochromis_es in LFSes throughout, but never any as mean as _M. chipokae_--even the ones with that relaxing stuff in the water just off the plane haven't looked too happy to see each other! Can you imagine a 14-20 inch _Melanochromis_? I shudder to think about the damage it could (would!) do to a tank that reflected its image!


I agree. I had a 5 inch chipokae punk down a 9 inch umbee. Another african that is mean ashell is the Tanginikya T.Dhonti. They are NASTY! But the sagittae are just beast that destroy all tankmates.


----------



## acestro

I've seen chipokae do some horrible things







They are unreal. I've seen some wicked nkambaes (lepidolamprologus kendalli variant I think).

Amphilophus is a confusing genus to me, I cant keep up with which fish are officially Amphilophus anymore. Trimacs? Robertsoni? I really should know, I've actually talked to some of the people doing the genetics on them!







Crazy cichlids.

Sidenote, found this:

After Froese & Pauly, 2001 ["The FishBase"]
<==o Amphilophus ()? [18]
|-- A. alfari (Meek, 1907) (Pastel cichlid)
|-- A. altifrons (Kner, 1863)
|-- A. bussingi Loiselle, 1997
|-- A. calobrensis (Meek & Hildebrand, 1913)
|-- A. citrinellus (Günther, 1864) (Midas cichlid)
|-- A. diquis (Bussing, 1974)
|-- A. hogaboomorum (Carr & Giovannoli, 1950)
|-- A. labiatus (Günther, 1864) (Red devil)
|-- A. longimanus (Günther, 1867) (Red breast cichlid)
|-- A. lyonsi (Gosse, 1966)
|-- A. macracanthus (Günther, 1864)
|-- A. margaritifer (Günther, 1862)
|-- A. nourissati (Allgayer, 1989)
|-- A. rhytisma (López, 1983)
|-- A. robertsoni (Regan, 1905) (False firemouth cichlid)
|-- A. rostratus (Gill, 1877)
|-- A. tuyrensis (Meek & Hildebrand, 1913)
`-- A. zaliosus (Barlow, 1976) (Arrow cichlid)

Nourissati may be next on my list... stunning fish. I enjoy my robertsoni but they are VERY mean and took forever to grow...


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

I have owned many fish; RD, Jag, Texas, Convicts, Oscars, and others. I would have to say the most evil fish I have owned would be a Red Devil. They are extremely evil and will torture pretty much anything in the tank. I had a RD that killed 2 oscars twice his size.


----------



## john2798

Piranha Mcfly said:


> I have owned many fish; RD, Jag, Texas, Convicts, Oscars, and others. I would have to say the most evil fish I have owned would be a Red Devil. They are extremely evil and will torture pretty much anything in the tank. I had a RD that killed 2 oscars twice his size.


If you love the devils (labiatus), you will love the Sagittae! Take the devils attitude and multiply it by 20 as far as aggressiveness.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

john2798 said:


> I have owned many fish; RD, Jag, Texas, Convicts, Oscars, and others. I would have to say the most evil fish I have owned would be a Red Devil. They are extremely evil and will torture pretty much anything in the tank. I had a RD that killed 2 oscars twice his size.


If you love the devils (labiatus), you will love the Sagittae! Take the devils attitude and multiply it by 20 as far as aggressiveness.
[/quote]
What the hell is that?


----------



## john2798

Piranha Mcfly said:


> I have owned many fish; RD, Jag, Texas, Convicts, Oscars, and others. I would have to say the most evil fish I have owned would be a Red Devil. They are extremely evil and will torture pretty much anything in the tank. I had a RD that killed 2 oscars twice his size.


If you love the devils (labiatus), you will love the Sagittae! Take the devils attitude and multiply it by 20 as far as aggressiveness.
[/quote]
What the hell is that?
[/quote]
It is part of the Amph. complex. They are new in the hobby and are being offered only thru Jeff Rapps. He has wild males and smaller ones available. Thet are refered to as the Black Devil. Every member that has bought one from Jeff has agreed they are true terrors, meaner of any of the complex. Right now, he is at 5 inches and looks similar to a barred midas except the head is distinguished and he has black and white bars, not grayish. Great fish and a mean SOB. He has to be kept by himself. He put it on my 6 inch wild male dovii, so they are both seperated. And this is the same dovii that bullied my 5 inch wild male red devil.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

john2798 said:


> I have owned many fish; RD, Jag, Texas, Convicts, Oscars, and others. I would have to say the most evil fish I have owned would be a Red Devil. They are extremely evil and will torture pretty much anything in the tank. I had a RD that killed 2 oscars twice his size.


If you love the devils (labiatus), you will love the Sagittae! Take the devils attitude and multiply it by 20 as far as aggressiveness.
[/quote]
What the hell is that?
[/quote]
It is part of the Amph. complex. They are new in the hobby and are being offered only thru Jeff Rapps. He has wild males and smaller ones available. Thet are refered to as the Black Devil. Every member that has bought one from Jeff has agreed they are true terrors, meaner of any of the complex. Right now, he is at 5 inches and looks similar to a barred midas except the head is distinguished and he has black and white bars, not grayish. Great fish and a mean SOB. He has to be kept by himself. He put it on my 6 inch wild male dovii, so they are both seperated. And this is the same dovii that bullied my 5 inch wild male red devil.
[/quote]

So its actually not a recognized species. It's like a wolf-hybrid dog or something a "mutt".


----------



## ChilDawg

Categorically untrue.

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSum...esname=sagittae

It was described as a species in its own right in 2002...just because you haven't heard of it or it is part of a species complex does not mean that it is a hybrid or a mutt.


----------



## john2798

ChilDawg said:


> Categorically untrue.
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSum...esname=sagittae
> 
> It was described as a species in its own right in 2002...just because you haven't heard of it or it is part of a species complex does not mean that it is a hybrid or a mutt.


It is no Hybrid. As Childawg says, its a species of its own. Jeff Rapps is world known and he sells ONLY pure species. Trust me, there is many more cichlids out there than your common lfs JD, GT, Convicts and Jags. The ones I got from him are rare and from the wild. Visit his site and you will learn more than you think you know. Great follow up ChilDawg!


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

john2798 said:


> Categorically untrue.
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSum...esname=sagittae
> 
> It was described as a species in its own right in 2002...just because you haven't heard of it or it is part of a species complex does not mean that it is a hybrid or a mutt.


It is no Hybrid. As Childawg says, its a species of its own. Jeff Rapps is world known and he sells ONLY pure species. Trust me, there is many more cichlids out there than your common lfs JD, GT, Convicts and Jags. The ones I got from him are rare and from the wild. Visit his site and you will learn more than you think you know. Great follow up ChilDawg!
[/quote]

Fair enough. I will look into it. Trust me know there are many cichlids out there.


----------

